# Looking for good used road bike



## El Bishop (Jul 16, 2014)

Is there any good source for used bikes other than Craigslist?  Not really willing to buy sight unseen so I thin ebay is out.  Thanks


----------



## Puck it (Jul 16, 2014)

El Bishop said:


> Is there any good source for used bikes other than Craigslist? Not really willing to buy sight unseen so I thin ebay is out. Thanks




Pinkbike


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 17, 2014)

soke.bije shops sell used  ikss. I know Joe fix it. Does but their located in Goshen NY.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 18, 2014)

Our local shop stocks used stuff from time to time. Craigslist works. Pinkbike is better for quality but you will probably pay for it 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 18, 2014)

El Bishop said:


> Is there any good source for used bikes other than Craigslist?  Not really willing to buy sight unseen so I thin ebay is out.  Thanks



Wheelworks in Belmont has the Annex that sells past season bikes and trade ins (I think).


----------



## skijay (Jul 18, 2014)

This is in Western, MA near UMASS.  I've been here a few years back looking for a pre-owned mountain bike.  They have their used bike inventory online.

http://www.hampshirebicycleexchange.com/


----------



## El Bishop (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks -- picked up a nice bike on craigslist.


----------

